# Columbian acting very skittish..



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been working on handling my young (13 inch) tegu lately, and he was doing pretty well for awhile, but lately he has been extremely skittish (especially in the cage), and will jump off of me from great heights and what not. Should i start over and just keep my hand in the enclosure and things like that to try to get him used to me or what are your suggestions? Also, he has recently starting huffing at me as of today. no bites or anything just running from me and huffing. Do you all think this is just because he's young or what advice can you give me?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 24, 2013)

_ Keep working with him and get use to it.  It‘s a colombian so huffing, being flighty and having a little more attitude is part of what they‘re known for. For some if you keep working with them it goes away and for others it doesn‘t. It should be expected at some point (with most animals) especially when working with young reptiles. Anything can set them off and change their attitude at any time, even the one thing (person) thats been constant in their life for how ever long. It happens... no matter what species just keep working with him. _


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 24, 2013)

okay, will do! thank you.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

I got my columbian 6mos ago at 15"..hes now 26"+ and when i open his cage he'll climb out on his own and up my shirt to my shoulder but he huffs the whole time..hes never once tried to bite me its just something they do and ill be very surprised if hes ever quiet when hes being held. 
"Training" is slow going with columbians and like bubblz said youve just gotta keep at it.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 24, 2013)

Would you say that yours is "tame"?


----------



## KritterKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

Im noticing that alot of your posts are focussed on if your guy will be tame. I think 'tame' has dif meanings for dif people. Can you tell me what youre hoping for? 
My bearded dragon is my definition of tame. My columbian is tame to a point. He doesnt bite. He seems to recognize me and will usually come to me when i talk to him. Like i said before he'll crawl out onto me on his own but he does not like to be held in my hands or restrained. When i have him out to roam around he always comes back to me to lay on my leg or climb onto my shoulder/head. As i said ive had him for 6mos now and its taken time but he seems to know im not a bad thing and i can tell hes getting more comfortable with me. I never expected him to be like a puppy and im happy with his progress up to this point as he was very skittish and flighty when i first got him.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 25, 2013)

That sounds about good to me.


----------

